

Amazon EC2 High-Memory Instances (34 GB, 68 GB) - cperciva
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2009/10/27/announcing-amazon-ec2-high-memory-instances/

======
bprater
$1.20/hr @ 34 GB, $2.40/hr @ 68 GB

~~~
meroliph
Very expensive, unless you only need to use it during peak traffic hours. A
month runs you over 700$, and I'm renting a dual quad core with 32GB of RAM,
plus bandwidth for 450$ right now.

~~~
smiler
Where from if you don't mind me asking?

~~~
meroliph
A small-ish company called 478east(www.478east.com). They offer relatively
cheap high-end hardware in their LA point of presence, but lack a fancy
control panel like SoftLayer.

~~~
ntoshev
Their $450/mo offering seems to have only 8GB RAM.

~~~
meroliph
It's a custom order, they don't list everything they offer, you have to ask.

------
scorpioxy
For Amazon to offer it as an option, they must've got a lot of requests for
it. I wonder are machines this scary that common?

~~~
DomesticMouse
How are they scary? I had a pair of 64gb quad hexacores in my last role...

------
deutronium
I'm curious about how they provide this much memory, will this memory all be
on one machine, or does Xen provide a way to somehow give a VM access to
memory on multiple physical machines.

~~~
monocasa
Yeah, the whole 34/68GB is all on a single beefy server. There are systems
that let you access remote node's memory in a NUMA type system over fast
interconnects, but they're _very_ expensive and have horrible latency.

